# New Parakeets



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

View attachment 111682
I got two new parakeets! I meant to get one, but I have a savior-complex...

Anyway, this is them during intros with my three resident budgies! From left to right, there is Blueberry, Sheldon, then there is Merrifeather Short-tail, on the branch is Greywing, and perched on high is Houdini.

Sheldon has claimed Merrifether as his despite Blueberry being our alpha birdie. Houdini is anti-social as always.
Merrifeather is much too young to have been sold and somebody pulled his tail feathers out! Greywing is older and a lovely color, and was the one I meant to purchase.

They've been with us three days --they step up in the cage, but require the branch outside of it to step-up. They are not flighted, so my flighted boys are always spooking them.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I love parakeets but I am afraid of having them with the ratties... I'm pretty sure scarlet (my resident fattie) will try to eat them 
Do you always separate them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Aww! I have one parakeet. He's a cutey and definitely cheerful to have in the house.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My parakeets were in the same room as the rats. I kept them caged to prevent incidents, during free range. Now they live in my apartments living room and the rats live in my room. Occasionally the birds will fly in and check out the rats (Blueberry has this thing where he assumes all cages are his) but usually a quick nip to their feet discourages further inquiry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

Your group is adorable! Just out of curiosity, how do introductions with birds usually go?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Birds are different. Most parrots are highly territorial and are hard to introduce, and can be fatal to one another. Hook bills and soft beaks don't mix well either and can mob opposing flocks. There are flock birds and then more solitary birds that bond strongly with one individual. Genders are also important as females tend to be more vicious. 

Budgies are flock birds, but hook bills. They can be temperamental and sassy so it is best not to draw the intros out. I usually do mine quickly; I first establish a secondary cage that is just the new birds. I put it beside the resident cage. You see strutting and territory claiming. After it calms down and there is a better exchange of vocals (not angry or anything ) I let the residents out, aiming for around a lunch time. They usually explore the outside of the newcomers cage. I then bring out the new birds and a treat. There's a bit of chasing, tail stepping, new squaking but it usually becomes treat time an they share. By now it's budgie nap time and they fall asleep. 

They are usually fine if there are enough resources (plenty of access to treats food and water; plus Houdini needs his blue swing while blueberry likes his blue swing and Sheldon wants the highest perch. My birds free range 24/7 so there's minimal territory problems. We did have an issue with my gimpy baby that died, Ghost. She demanded all the resources and was not well received. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

nanashi7 said:


> Birds are different. Most parrots are highly territorial and are hard to introduce, and can be fatal to one another. Hook bills and soft beaks don't mix well either and can mob opposing flocks. There are flock birds and then more solitary birds that bond strongly with one individual. Genders are also important as females tend to be more vicious.
> 
> Budgies are flock birds, but hook bills. They can be temperamental and sassy so it is best not to draw the intros out. I usually do mine quickly; I first establish a secondary cage that is just the new birds. I put it beside the resident cage. You see strutting and territory claiming. After it calms down and there is a better exchange of vocals (not angry or anything ) I let the residents out, aiming for around a lunch time. They usually explore the outside of the newcomers cage. I then bring out the new birds and a treat. There's a bit of chasing, tail stepping, new squaking but it usually becomes treat time an they share. By now it's budgie nap time and they fall asleep.
> 
> ...


I may end up getting some.... I was just curious, if you let them free range, don't they poop everywhere....? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Birds predominantly poop at rest or when taking off. They don't really poop midair so much. So, they mostly poop on their cage or in it. They actually are afraid of my dog who ranges the house, so don't land too much elsewhere unless they've gotten lost (happens frequently...)they also prefer being in the sunlight so I usually keep perches and such by the window above a puppy pad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

